# s3 intake manifold



## camajan (Mar 11, 2004)

hi there:
I got a 2000 GTI 1.8t, I am looking for an S3 intake manifold for my car... I have been looking for a while without results, Need Help!!!!
if you know where to find it let me know...
thanks, Nomar


----------



## MartijnGizmo (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: s3 intake manifold (camajan)*

Should be similar to the one found on the TT-225.....


----------

